# breakfast



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

what do you guys eat for breakfast on a morning.

i currently get up for work at 5.30, so obviously dont have time to cook anything or have anything complex, im just after something quick and easy to make and eat

any ideas? decent cereal / bars or anything

cheers


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

100g blended oats

1 scoop of whey

3 whole eggs

In a shake.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

When people put eggs in the shake, are they cooked, or just raw and straight from the shell ?


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

scotty_new said:


> what do you guys eat for breakfast on a morning.
> 
> i currently get up for work at 5.30, so obviously dont have time to cook anything or have anything complex, im just after something quick and easy to make and eat
> 
> ...


Oats are quick an easy to make first thing in the morning, or boil some eggs the night before and eat them on the way to work.


----------



## Baldo (Sep 10, 2007)

I'd say they were raw Nathan. Personally I cant drink raw egg whites, not even masked in a shake. They make me heave lol.

I used to have oats and whey protien in a shake but now I have 4 whole eggs and 4 whites scrambled in frying pan, with some grits (Ronnie style) don't take the pi55 lol, it actually tastes pretty good, way better than porridge oats anyway.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Half pint milk

2 scoops whey

3 scoops oats

2 eggs

:beer:


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Pretty much same as most:

Water

3 x Scoops Oats

2 x Scoops Protein (Unflavoured)

1 x large Bannana

BCAA's

and Vit's, minerals etc......

Then about 60mins later either 6 x eggs or chicken salad.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

What are grits exactly I remember seeing a Ronnie video on youtube and he was on about gritts in his shake.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I tend to have;

130g Oats

2 Scoops boditronics whey (Banana Split  )

2 Slices of Wholemeal Bread with sugar free jam

1 Banana

That just about fills the hole lol


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> I tend to have;
> 
> 130g Oats
> 
> ...


Oh make it Peanut boditronics and you've sold me there :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Grits are oats,but i think ronnie likes the flavored ones

My breakfast is more the same as most people

100 grams oats

1 scoop whey

200 ml of eggnation egg whites

So simple and easy to do,cant think of anything quicker then this and tastes good.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

12 eggs

175g Oat

100g of pro peptide

600ml of water

10g Glutamine

in to two shakers, one at 4.45am one at 6am. Easy and almost 2000 cals


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

If nothing there tickles your fancy as a quick and easy then wake up earlier and make something you do like:lol:


----------



## keith cook (May 24, 2008)

fat free yoghut

1 scoop of whey

no added sugar museli

No cooking or blending required, simply mix in a bowl and eat {tastey to}

provides two kinds of protein allowing fast and slower digestion from whey and yoghut.

complex carbs from the museli

enjoy


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

300Ml Milk

50G Oats

50G Whey

3 Eggs

With the eggs, I crack them open and which them, and then place them in the microwave for 20 seconds. I think a few people do that on here as it narrows the chances of salmonela even more? I then add them to the shake and drink!


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

some good ideas, gona go shopping tomorow and get a blender, some fat free yoghut, bit of fruit and some oats and see how it tastes  cheers guys


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

100g oats with 40g raisens

2 scoops usn pure protein

and if im feeling lucky some squeezy honey over the oats too :tongue:


----------

